
Apple vs. Microsoft: Which user interface do you prefer? - niyazpk
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/apple-vs-microsoft-which-user-interface-do-you-prefer/3887
======
th0ma5
The first page reads so much like an attack on the Mac that I didn't read the
rest. I want to attack the Mac too, but if I were writing a comparison
article, I would try to be fair(er)? Wouldn't I?

------
nvictor
i honestly think microsoft got it right, especially with the omnipresent
context-menu. but it would take time for apple users to realize that their
context menu is actually spread over several other menus.

